# 9VE is at S&W till......



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

January!?!? That's what I was told today when I called to check up on my gun. The guy said they haven't gotten to it yet and it may not be addressed till January! What the hell? He said they probably won't be working the rest of December. This almost turns me off from S&W. Anyone else have any issues of warranty work? I miss having a handgun already and it's only been about a week.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

S&W has shut down almost completely during the month of December for many years now. Most repairs are done in 2 or 3 weeks the rest of the year.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Good to know now I guess lol. I need to replace it asap. It's hard leeping without it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to work for a gun importer in Connecticut. Same thing, had a two-week holiday shutdown. It seems pretty commonplace in that part of the country.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well. I got it back a few days ago. I have dry fired it about 20 times since I got it back just to see how it felt. It felt pretty good I thought. A couple more dry fires and "clink!" Sounded like loose pieces inside after. Took it apart and found the firing pin in 2 pieces. Well. Back to S&W again... I hope this is the end of it's losing streak.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Should you be dry firing that many times?
Isn't there a dummy round you can use in that size?


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

S&W states you dry fire any of their guns except for the 22s. It's a good way to break in the sear system.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

They said break in but must have meant break? When you get it back use caps.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

TerryP said:


> They said break in but must have meant break? When you get it back use caps.


I intend on using caps. Lucky for me I can carry my 4513 instead of having nothing now.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dry firing will ease the trigger pull a bit, say to 10lbs. from the original 12lbs but if you want to get to XD and Glock pull weights, consider a pro trigger job. I had one done on my 40VE and it is awesome. 33% reduced travel and down to 6.5lbs when delivered back to me. With 600 round through it and some dry firing, it's now about 5.5lbs. Feels just like my XD 40 Tactical with a thinner trigger. At $250 and add $125 for the trigger job and shipping, I have something akin to a Glock or M&P at a $150 discount and two extra mags.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll probably end up replacing it with an M&P 9mm anyhow. I do doubt that a bit though after I get it back.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Jaketips42 said:


> I'll probably end up replacing it with an M&P 9mm anyhow. I do doubt that a bit though after I get it back.


Don't be surprised at the low resale if you try to trade it in. With Sigma's overstocked and M&P's not selling to expectations, the resale on these guns is real bad. Trade in value right now is $100 to $125 max.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah. I am aware of this. I was going to trade it in towards my 45. Until I found out it was worth 100. I sent it out today to S&W with a nice letter. Included in the letter is a request to honor the 2 free 16 rnd mags. I wasn't going to push it about the $50. My gun came with 10 rnd mags.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Got it back today.. again  I was skeptical to see if they were going to help me out with the mags. I opened the box and..... Woo Hoo! 2 16 rnd mags! How great is this company?! Looks like they revised the striker pin assy too. My old one didn't have a white bushing around it. Also there is now a spring return for the pin when you depress the plunger and push the pin foward (as if the gun were firing). I'm surely a S&Wer for life.


----------

